# red shadow peptides tb500?



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

anybody used the tb500 from these guys? Very well priced but because of this i worry about quality so looking for some experiences if anyone has used ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


cheers dude however i checked this out earlier and Paul didn't trial the tb500 from red shadow


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wh33lz said:


> cheers dude however i checked this out earlier and Paul didn't trial the tb500 from red shadow


 True,but judging by the low end results he got from the other peps I'd go with purepeptidesuk.net as a UK supplier


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

xpower said:


> True,but judging by the low end results he got from the other peps I'd go with purepeptidesuk.net as a UK supplier


i know mate its just for 30mg of tb500 purepeptides would cost me well over double than from red shadow!! But i guess you get what you pay for :/


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

bump for more opinions of this site


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wh33lz said:


> i know mate its just for 30mg of tb500 purepeptides would cost me well over double than from red shadow!! But i guess you get what you pay for :/


Ask them if they will do you a deal. You don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

bigt185 said:


> Ask them if they will do you a deal. You don't ask you don't get.


worth a try i suppose


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you seen this thread?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/232531-anyone-bought-off-redshadowpeptides-discount-peptides.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheap Peptides are cheap for a reason, get the best you can afford, you'll have better results & prolly use less.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

I've used them i haven't tried tb4 from any other source to compare but i did regain quiet a lot of movement and stability on my shoulder although not fully recovered.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> I've used them i haven't tried tb4 from any other source to compare but i did regain quiet a lot of movement and stability on my shoulder although not fully recovered.


What sort of dose and length of cycle did you use mate?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> What sort of dose and length of cycle did you use mate?


I did 5mg a week for 4 weeks


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks kadafee. Will probs give it a go then but will run it longer myself.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> Thanks kadafee. Will probs give it a go then but will run it longer myself.


keep us up to date mate.

I'm still injured and have been using ghrp/grf last 2 months, helped somewhat but not a big difference. been using mgf for about 4 days and noticing a lot of difference just hope it isn't a placebo.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> keep us up to date mate.
> 
> I'm still injured and have been using ghrp/grf last 2 months, helped somewhat but not a big difference. been using mgf for about 4 days and noticing a lot of difference just hope it isn't a placebo.


Will do mate.

Heard mgf pretty good for that also. You using peglated stuff or straight mgf? Also what protocol are you using?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> Will do mate.
> 
> Heard mgf pretty good for that also. You using peglated stuff or straight mgf? Also what protocol are you using?


I use standard MGF. I'm microdosing 160mcg around my injured shoulder every day.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> I use standard MGF. I'm microdosing 160mcg around my injured shoulder every day.


From redshadow again mate? Also, do you inject into the muscle or subq with microdosing?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> From redshadow again mate? Also, do you inject into the muscle or subq with microdosing?


no mgf is from peptidesuk. I try to push into muscle/tendon. If i could have located the actual injured tendon itself i'd have been injecting all 160mcg of it in the tendon.


----------

